# where to find euro washer resevior



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looking to buy a euro washer resevior for my water/meth. Stock only last for a couple days and is a lil annoying. Want to keep things looking OEM thats why not running a aftermarket tank


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

in order to run out of meth in two days you have to be getting on it 24/7. May want to think about what you are doing to your engine constantly beating on it.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Search/Windshield/ES259171/


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm well aware of what I'm doing. The motor has been built and tuned to run the way it is. Besides the OEM resevior holds less than a gallon so I'm not running a whole lot more then anyone else. Two nozzels doesn't help either.  Thanks for the link man


----------



## Sam C (Sep 9, 2002)

Dealer can hook you up. Got mine for $50.:beer:


----------

